# Uruguay is latest country to join Australian work and holiday visa programme



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Young Australians and Uruguayans will now be able to enjoy an extended holiday in each other's countries thanks to a new work and holiday agreement. Uruguay is the latest country to agree to a reciprocal work and holiday visa agreement with Australia, joining countries including Argentina, Bangladesh, Chile, Indonesia, Malaysia, Papua New Guinea, Thailand, Turkey [...]

Click to read the full news article: Uruguay is latest country to join Australian work and holiday visa programme...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

